# March Schedule..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

March 1 - @ Bucks (22-31; Home: 15-11)
March 2 - Vs Nets (24-32; Road: 9-20)
March 4 - Vs Cavaliers (31-22; Road: 10-17)
March 5 - @ Hawks (10-44; Home: 8-19)
March 7 - @ Heat (41-16; Home: 23-5)
March 8 - Vs Warriors (16-38; Road: 5-21)
March 11 - Vs Bobcats (11-42; Road: 2-24)
March 13 - @ Raptors (23-32; Home: 17-11)
March 15 - Vs Lakers (28-25; Road: 9-14)
March 18 - @ Cavaliers (31-22; Home: 21-5)
March 19 - Vs Bulls (29-24; Road: 11-14)
March 23 - Vs Pistons (34-19; Road: 14-12)
March 25 - Vs Raptors (23-32; Road: 6-21)
March 27 - @ Lakers (28-25; Home: 19-11)
March 28 - @ Kings (35-21; Home: 20-8)
March 30 - @ Suns (43-13; Home: 20-6)

Seven of our games in March against teams with sub-.500 records, here's breaking down our opponents in their last ten games (as of right now):

Bucks - 6-4
Nets - 5-5
Cavaliers - 5-5
Hawks - 1-9
Heat - 8-2
Warriors - 4-6
Bobcats - 1-9
Raptors - 5-5
Lakers - 4-6
Bulls - 7-3
Pistons - 9-1
Kings - 3-7
Suns - 7-3


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

all of those games are VERY winnable except against the pistons and heat (depending) on shaq o'neal. add in a three or four surprise losses, i say they get it done heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I say they can win every one of those games except Phoenix, Detroit and the Heat (depending on Shaq). Sure they could win those games, but these are the only games I believe they will have trouble with. The rest are all very winnable games


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we will go at least 10-6 for March, I hope we can do better, but it's what I'm expecting from the team right now.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

in terms of what the teams are making now we can ending up the mounth in the 3rd position in overal to make the playoff .
lets hope they can improve this mounth because they can win almost all games this mounth.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I haven't been here in a couple of months, love what you guys have done to the place. On paper ALOT of those games look like we could take them, but the Sixers always find a way to lose. If Webber and the other new players can get use to the team, I think we can take most of those games except for the Heat and Pistons. We might be able to take the Suns if they don't have Steve Nash, but he'll probably be back by then.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I've never felt like this team had any "unwinable" games before, much less now. It's all a matter of whether this team can stay motivated long term. This month is critical, because Boston seems inspired.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I know this is off topic, but great lyrics in your sig.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The College Dropout said:


> I know this is off topic, but great lyrics in your sig.


Thanks, but you probably won't like the new one's. :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm going with 9-7 this month. I would love to see 10-6, but it's hard to envision this team being four games over .500 in any month.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Maybe they'll be motivated C-Webb been on a winning team for years, so I'm hoping he can help them stay focused.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Record for March so far. 1-0 :banana:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Got New Jersey next, we lost in OT to them last time. Would be nice to get two wins in a row, even better to get one against a team in the division.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

The College Dropout said:


> Got New Jersey next, we lost in OT to them last time. Would be nice to get two wins in a row, even better to get one against a team in the division.


We should really feed Webber in that game because the Nets don't have much of an inside presence.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah they've only really got a young Kristic and Cliff Robinson, we'll see how AI shares the ball in this one.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

In the two games with C-Webb here, he's averaging 11 apg (yes it's only 2 games, but it's a start)


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Really? Didn't know that, nice number.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> In the two games with C-Webb here, he's averaging 11 apg (yes it's only 2 games, but it's a start)


He will get going soon.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

3-2 so far in March

Mar 1 at Milwaukee W 118-111 Iverson 48/Dalembert 8/Iverson 8 
Mar 2 vs New Jersey L 93-99 Iverson 37/Rogers 9/Iverson 5 
Mar 4 vs Cleveland W 98-89 Iverson 31/Webber 12/Iverson 9 
Mar 5 at Atlanta W 98-97 Iverson 33/Webber 8/Iverson 6 
Mar 7 at Miami L 100-108 Iverson 27/Webber 7/Iverson 6


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

now look at the calendar and against the warriors we can start a winning streak.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Right now we're 8-5 in the month of March. 

What's left in this month are the Lakers, Kings, and Suns all on the road. I predicted 9-7 at the beginning of the month, but I really feel we can win two of the next three games.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I predicted 10-6 and I think we're on the right track to matching that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

9-6, with one game remaining in the month, tomorrow night at Sacramento.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> 9-6, with one game remaining in the month, tomorrow night at Sacramento.


Are you sure it's six losses? Last post you said we only had five.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh yeah, you're right, you're right. The team is 9-6 since it's acquired Webber, 9-5 in this month.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm going with 9-7 this month. I would love to see 10-6, but it's hard to envision this team being four games over .500 in any month.


Looks like I was finally right about something. It might suck to see a two game losing streak right now, but this was probably the team's best month of the season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

One game off, damnit.


----------

